# Cracking the ice - Jindabyne, 17/6 (was 16/6)



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Red, I'd love to be heading up, but this Saturday morning is about the only time I can't make it - have some things booked in for that morning that I can't reschedule.

Definitely keen if a return trip is planned in the near future though


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

I wish i could make it this weekend but will have to give it a miss, im hoping to get in a trip to Jindabyne within the next couple of weeks, never been there before, could never go past Eucumbene but with the last few trips being a little slow im keen to try Jindy.


----------



## wolfy (Apr 27, 2007)

If you could get a nice bright and still day in August, the poloroiding of big browns in the shallows will be awsome, I hope to get up there for it.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I hope you guys do well this weekend, we've got a house booked at Moruya Heads so I won't be able to make it for this one.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

I would love to.....but.....cannot make it......

During winter I will only get out once for the comp periods......I am keen to go in July though!

Ash


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey Red....I've noticed that everyone's making lame excuses to avoid joining you....... I wonder why... :shock: :roll:

Possibly becuase you'll be FREEZING YOUR ARSE OFF. :shock: :shock: :shock: Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

I'd also LOVE to join you, but, aaarrg, ummmm, errrrr I'll be cleaning out the fluff from my bellybutton that day.

:wink:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWX7VV2sAADDfgEASYOcACLQqFAA//9/gMADzaoaqfiNAp6j1DaQHqANBkGqn+qfqNChk0GjR6mgaHqAGjSRo1MYo00AaA0aC5ADNIh4F6Violw6Ur7hw5RqrbHXVnfsLNKLoGPiCHkwnGGL5OahgzA0TPvnYja4o3C3cnkOqGRETUjSUUR6Kk3W4zGTj8kciVdKY13AkEk43C2s8VP97hNga6OHOiN2JrnAQsWT7XVIQFwdSJj4SkCKZ4NmIWCw5vgu6ipgMI3xDPgHLShkfYYiqkihQqFirI1xU6OR55nsjWDGreu209OjJ8sQKAwkkBkEvZqUnfF4hVhNX3vFNFwhWiPC/nMyQBl/F3JFOFCQftVXawA==


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Hmmm tentative yes, but most probably no...

I was thinking in like 6 weeks time but will let you know in this thread by tommorow night, dont know if I can convince Claire to come with the Outfitter ( Stranger things have happened though ), will keep you posted...

EDIT : After reviewing the times, running it by the missus and getting the ' Are you out of your friggin mind!?? ' im out unfortunately and so is Claire by the sounds of it... :lol:

Look forward to your report, what ever happened to Brad anyway? HE NEVER POSTS!


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Good luck with the trip Red. You deserve to bag a biggun. Steve.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Geez Red,
You blokes are keen, I know it gets COLD down there. Hope you have a great morning.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcN6fGUAACTfgAASQKeAGBAwVCA/79+gIACVQ1T2oSPU9pT1NPFMI2oA0ImCak9CZDJkPSepk9NAg5AY3SoYZWVjm47JjkUVRFVJlgYbQ1bgqpUqzuneuIL0WUC4VS5BM2T9aXlvDuZ0Ipg3UvyvH2i1jW71tqvUI+rd5eL7VnuYIAwC4u3SD4NQjMQr/vMRJkxby/odmHOT2eHbQ6q9jhWLuNp4DcA3JN6R7Y3tUlDAr/F3JFOFCQw3p8ZQ


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

No bloody way mate :shock: you must be absolutely out of your mind, you need serious help :lol: :lol: :lol:

All my fishing will be coastal over winter with the air temps above 0 degrees thankyou very much 

Good luck, I hear there's quite good fishing up there at the moment :wink:


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

I would have been very interested mate. A definitate yes for July. For now I need to help my wife and one daughter to get back in first place after being kicked into 2nd after the long weekend. They need fish species they have not caught yet this year and only have 2 weeks left. The coast it will have to be. You remember me asking you about Shoalhaven dont you


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Davey G said:


> Hey Red....I've noticed that everyone's making lame excuses to avoid joining you....... I wonder why... :shock: :roll:
> 
> Possibly becuase you'll be FREEZING YOUR ARSE OFF. :shock: :shock: :shock: Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
> 
> ...


Sorry Red, I'd love to go but the impoundment bass are calling.':lol:'
Good luck and can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

It could be worth putting up with the cold tho, ive heard some reports of some monster trout being caught in Kalkite area and also around Creel bay, i hope you get onto some of those Red


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Hay Red did you hear about the 4.85KG brown caught in Jindy on 11/6/07. I received it on email and will forward it to you.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWc5+zT4AABPXgAASQIcgIRgAP+ffoCAAiQ1TZGoyMhk0BppoNU8Jkmp+kho0D0R+qKAQEOCpONt1zs861ohSciMME0oaBUEdzKurGri/enxSMyfEv9LfZEV11yzFWFyRekeU4weX6ATTqNAUPIgS21FsPCHZjPHW9zdbO2jinbnUQUu1CqmaH+LuSKcKEhnP2afA


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Eek im totally out man ( Thanks for the offer of lift though mate! )...


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYZ9PjQAAAhfgAASQCEAEAABGAAu44agIAAhqaGmoaMjeqeQoAMRppo0QUnUPlowOQyMSr6FT7o5vSC7wi7F3JFOFCQhn0+NAA==


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

So how did you go Frosty?

Still got ya toes?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXb9TDcAACNfgAAScaOEkoFAGCo/7/6gIACEGqbSTMTKbSA9TRtQ9J4p6agip+mqflTE2TU9CMAJgGjErLCMroorQIUlRi5tTStaXSZG2CsYom9weYfsgyqZOv9A2SXH3DuYaLvejxmnXiTd8D7YEjqI6zPhn902q1YuQAqrL0eANL+TwdEiAmTziYpbdJ4IQqYkslePJRi9amTj4+IDhPI5R6ATH9AQdi7kinChIO36mG4=


----------

